

Yes, Mr. Smith, Goldman Sachs Is All About Making Money - benackles
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-14/yes-mr-smith-goldman-sachs-is-all-about-making-money-view.html

======
pg
This misrepresents his complaint. Presumably willfully so, since the writer
seems to understand the investment banking business. Smith wasn't complaining
about the fact that Goldman is focused so much on making money, but the way
they do it. And that has changed. Goldman may not have been super benevolent
when Smith went to work for them 10 years ago, but it is even less so now.

~~~
hkmurakami
It definitely seems that the author, as you say, "willfully" misinterprets
Greg Smith's qualms about GS.

What makes matters worse for me personally, is that said author is hidden
behind the guise of "The Editors" of Bloomberg news. I wonder if this is yet
another attempt by online media to pump out articles with an edginess to them
that will get them the much sought after page views, rather than taking a
balanced and thorough look at the situation.

------
jsmcgd
I'm surprised that Bloomberg would publish what amounts to a minor hatchet
job. I know the financial sector is highly connected and this includes the
'impartial' financial news sector, and that they're protecting one of their
own but this reads like a petty personal attack, not a civilized and well
reasoned deconstruction of Smith's arguments. Consequently it's an implicit
admission that they believe most of Smith's accusations are true. Why didn't
they just save themselves some typing and print "Yeah! So? You smell bad."

------
tzaman
I didn't expect an article like this appearing on bloomberg. Greg Smith made
observations on the culture and all they have to say is that they are not
charity?

